# First few attempts at tiger stripe :)



## Mindyw86 (Sep 23, 2013)

This one is moonlight pomegranate CM soap


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ugh, idk why they are posting sideways! 
Next is OMH


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 23, 2013)

Next is twilight woods in Seahawks colors for a friend


----------



## Trinity (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow the tiger stripes and the colors are gorgeous


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 23, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! Your colors really pop. I especially like the green & blue one. The colors are so bright!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful!  I love doing the tiger stripe and yours turned out great!


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2013)

Seriously gorgeous soaps! Love your tops, love everything about them!


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

They look grat!


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 23, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!  I love them.


----------



## osso (Sep 23, 2013)

They came out great. Love the black and white.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 23, 2013)

Love the black and white. I bet it smells great too.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! Great job, those look fricken cool!


----------



## Spicey477 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow amazing colors and stripes! Look like artwork for sure!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 23, 2013)

@Mindyw86, that Twilight Woods FO, does it smell like the Bath & Body Works Twilight Woods? If yes, please tell me where you bought it! Pretty please??


----------



## Stakie (Sep 23, 2013)

They look lovely!


----------



## renata (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

I love, love, love the Moonlight pomagranate one!!!  that is so awesome looking!  Your tiger stripes are perfect in all of them but I just love the contrast of the black and white.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I love how they turned out too! They all smell and feel great! Moonlight pomegranate is one of my faves! My sister bought me a big bottle for my bday  lots of yummy soap for that!

Night lily, I personally think its smells better than bbw, it's the twilight woods from Peaks


----------



## Saswede (Sep 23, 2013)

They're all gorgeous.  I have got to try a tiger stripe .....!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 23, 2013)

They're all stunning!


----------



## Chookie2 (Sep 23, 2013)

Who wouldn't want to own these gorgeous soaps. Great work. Love them all.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 23, 2013)

All of them are beautiful!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 23, 2013)

I love them all- awesome soap!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! They're great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!! I think I like the black and white best too...beautiful!


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 23, 2013)

Those are fantastic ! Love the black and white one !


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh those are fabulous!! Great job.. love the zebra!


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep coming to check others comments and every time I look at your soaps again, they are rocking! Great job


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! I love doing this!!!  you are all very kind!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Love these!!!


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 29, 2013)

OMG those are so pretty!  I'm in love with the blue and green one. Well done!!


----------



## CP_soapery (Oct 29, 2013)

These are gorgeous!! Love the black and white, very nice! How do you get your tops like that? Very clever


----------



## shivani (Oct 31, 2013)

Gr8!! Looks so real.

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

